

Discover Sports - ananth99
http://playerify.com/blog/nowdiscover-sports-venues-and-sports-shops/

======
vasant91
It's interesting that people are moving beyond e-commerce in India. With the
sports fanaticism present and the increasing social media/online presence,
this could be the next big thing among teens!

~~~
ananth99
Also, sports has never really been an imperative part of the lives of people.
There are plenty of reasons for that. We want to change this status quo in
Sports from the grass root level. Playerify is a humble effort from our side
to achieve this!

------
ajetrocky
This is great! sports networking is really a pain in the ass, I dont know how
many times I embarrassed myself asking kids to play me in.Thanks playerify
team!

------
pradkuma
Really awesome job by team playerify!!! Congrats guys !

------
veenasan
This is an awesome initiative. :)Good work, guys! :D

~~~
chetansuttraway
Thanks!

------
ragaluk
I want to use this for football! This is a fresh start indeed, to all the
sports freaks out there, I think this is something new and exciting.

~~~
ananth99
Go ahead and create your Sports persona on Playerify! Feed backs and
suggestions are most welcome.

------
girishvijay91
It's a great thing to be using this in India especially with the craze people
have for cricket. Brilliant stuff! (y)

~~~
ananth99
Give it a try. Go ahead and create your sports persona and tell us what you
feel about it! :)

~~~
girishvijay91
Definitely. I'll let you know :) Cheers!

